# "New" Ferries for DFDS



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://link.dfdsseaways.net/?a0b6423e-210a2706-7e29c75f-4fd0e4c2

Apologies if it has already been posted.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Are they the 2 ex SeaFrance ships that were occupied & trashed by the crews in the dispute?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Looks like it....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_C%C3%B4te_des_Dunes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Côte_des_Flandres

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DFDS are now offering a 25% discount on "night crossings"

http://link.dfdsseaways.net/?a0b6423e-50965631-97098096-89880566

Got to fill those "new" ships somehow.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> DFDS are now offering a 25% discount on "night crossings"
> 
> http://link.dfdsseaways.net/?a0b6423e-50965631-97098096-89880566
> 
> Got to fill those "new" ships somehow.


Just the time of day that the migrants attack under cover of darkness - no thanks:surprise:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we're on Dover-Dunkirk on Friday morning - be interesting to see if we're on one of the refurbed ships and, if so, see how well the refurb has been done.

Geoff - stop it - the migrants aren't a threat at Dunkirk and the chances of them getting aboard a m/h is still incredibly remote. you're sounding like a Daily Fail reader.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

fatbuddha said:


> we're on Dover-Dunkirk on Friday morning - be interesting to see if we're on one of the refurbed ships and, if so, see how well the refurb has been done.
> 
> Geoff - stop it - the migrants aren't a threat at Dunkirk and the chances of them getting aboard a m/h is still incredibly remote. you're sounding like a Daily Fail reader.


As I know the 'New' ferries are going to be used on the Calais route only, I was assuming from Stanner's post that it was a discount on that route. I should have checked, and it does seem to apply to Dunkirk too.

I have posted several times that I consider Dunkirk a safer option because of lack of queues/slow-moving traffic as there are only departures every 2 hours.and the parking area can hold a full load.

However Calais is a different matter and this last Monday night seems to have got quite nasty on the road. I agree with you about chances of boarding a MH are small, but I do not want my MH caught up in the violence with potential damage - could be from a police tear gas canister - still could make a nasty dent.

Let us know what you see when driving out of Dunkirk port please.

Geoff


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> *As I know the 'New' ferries are going to be used on the Calais route only,* I was assuming from Stanner's post that it was a discount on that route. I should have checked, and it does seem to apply to Dunkirk too.
> 
> I have posted several times that I consider Dunkirk a safer option because of lack of queues/slow-moving traffic as there are only departures every 2 hours.and the parking area can hold a full load.
> 
> ...


you're right - "new" ferries on Calais route only which means we will have the old sh1t ones. hey ho - price was good and gets us closer to where we want on motorway to Brussels or Lille (undecided on route still)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

fatbuddha said:


> you're right - "new" ferries on Calais route only which means we will have the old sh1t ones. hey ho - price was good and gets us closer to where we want on motorway to Brussels or Lille (undecided on route still)


We have used DFDS on the Dunkirk route about 8 times and have found the ships OK, but we either travel out of season or early hours so they are quite empty. W do not use the catering facilities - just pack a picnic breakfast/lunch while we are waiting to board. Anyway its only a couple of hours not like Santander - but that was fine on BF with a good dinner.

Maybe my standards have been lowered by some, not all, Greek ferries which are often castoffs from UK routes and littered with Romany familes sleeping on the floor because they will not pay for a seat. This may only apply to internal Greek routes and not to Adriatic ones, of which I have no experience - yet, but cannot wait till we have enough time, as I believe wildcamping in Greece would be great [See Peejay's POI map and blog pages - great sources of info]

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This clip re Dunkirk camp filed on BBC an hour ago

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35709211


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> This clip re Dunkirk camp filed on BBC an hour ago
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35709211


The French must have bought a 'job lot' of those garden sheds if they are installing them at Dunkirk besides Calais

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It might sound heartless, but why provide ANY facilities for these people?

They are ALL trying to enter the UK ILLEGALLY!

Yes, I know all the arguments for and against and how dreadful their living conditions are and how some (but by no means all) are fleeing war.

They have trekked (or been trafficked) a thousand miles through numerous safe countries.

Silly me, I thought genuine refugees would stay in the first safe country near to their homeland, ready to return when the situation improved.

The scenes at the French Channel ports are nothing short of rampant violent criminality - why is it tolerated?

The videos of lorries being attacked by metal bar yielding men surely clearly indicates that these are NOT the sort of people we want in the UK.

Sorry, off topic. Rant over.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I don't really care about the "quality" of the ferry on the Dover routes, I am only on them for a maximum of two hours so they are, to my view, simply "floating bridges" 

Cost is the critical issue for a tight wad like me!

Andy


----------

